# Mad Max: Fury Road(2015)



## Jing (Jul 27, 2014)

New Mad max sequel/reboot coming.

[YOUTUBE]akX3Is3qBpw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm sold on that production quality. Let's hope the storyline and acting can match it.

:33


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm hoping that this is as big a success as Dredd.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I'm hoping that this is as big a success as Dredd.



Man, Dredd was so good. A truly remarkable reboot, whete everything went right.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2014)

I like Tom Hardy as Max.  He's really good as long as he's not Bane.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2014)

I usually hate the TATOOINE NATION but I really like Mad Max, so good for it


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2014)

Dat shot....


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2014)

I thought it looked like Prometheus.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I thought it looked like Prometheus.



I have no clue what that name you speak of is, Rukia....


Never again....never again....


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2014)

You know.  That movie with Doctor Manhattan.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2014)

Rukia said:


> You know.  That movie with Doctor Manhattan.


----------



## Jing (Jul 27, 2014)

Found a better look of whatever they were tattooing on his back.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2014)

What the fuck!  Why does that black woman have horns?


----------



## martryn (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm excited about this.  I grew up on the original Mad Max movies.  Watched them endlessly when they were on.  Years and years ago, when I first heard that this was in the works, I was hoping that this would be a fourth film in the series starring Mel Gibson, but reboots work too.  Tom Hardy is generally fantastic, so I know he's up to the role, I just hope the script and the editing floor is up to the task.  Films can be mutilated in editing.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2014)

martryn said:


> I'm excited about this.  I grew up on the original Mad Max movies.  Watched them endlessly when they were on.  Years and years ago, when I first heard that this was in the works, I was hoping that this would be a fourth film in the series starring Mel Gibson, but reboots work too.  Tom Hardy is generally fantastic, so I know he's up to the role, I just hope the script and the editing floor is up to the task.  Films can be mutilated in editing.



Dude, as two of the fellow oldfucks here on NF, this film is like a love letter to our generation.

Being born in the 80's, we are both the last generation of quality individuals and the greatest.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 27, 2014)

Are those people shackled to the front of vehicles or held aloft on poles, in the trailer, being used as human shields?

*edit*:  Like this guy with the iron face mask:



That's the craziest thing out of any film I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Are those people shackled to the front of vehicles or held aloft on poles, in the trailer, being used as human shields?
> 
> That's the craziest thing out of any film I've seen in a long time.



Crazy stuff like that was the norm back in the day. At least from 1980 thru 1995.

It all went to shit after '95, though.


----------



## teddy (Jul 28, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I'm hoping that this is as big a success as Dredd.



Same. i want this


----------



## dream (Jul 28, 2014)

Wasn't too sure about this movie at first but this trailer has made me cautiously optimistic.  



Rukia said:


> I'm hoping that this is as big a success as Dredd.





? said:


> Same. i want this


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 28, 2014)

For the record, the guy with the skull mask in the trailer played one of the gang members from the first film.

Wonder if we'll also see the Gyro Captain make an appearance.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2014)

The pasty white guys made me laugh though.  Not going to lie.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 28, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I'm hoping that this is as big a success as Dredd.



...1st I laughed...

then I laughed some more when no one saw it...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2014)

Olivia Thirlby was fucking fantastic in Dredd.  I really underestimated her.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 21, 2014)

I had no desire to want or see a Mad Max remake.


The producer/editor/director had one job.



And you performed it brilliantly, I'm all in!


----------



## The World (Aug 23, 2014)

Will two men enter, one man leave?

that's all I want to know


----------



## Stunna (Dec 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]YWNWi-ZWL3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jing (Dec 10, 2014)

Sweet jesus one of those rigs is just a giant amp system with a guy just playing his guitar, what the fuck?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 10, 2014)

This last trailer gives a feeling of epicness.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 10, 2014)

Verdi requiem brilliant

Absolutely fucking brilliant.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 10, 2014)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]YWNWi-ZWL3c[/YOUTUBE]



.

Epic.

That's what the world will be like after Obamacare.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh my....!!! this looks exciting!


----------



## dream (Dec 11, 2014)

Jing said:


> Sweet jesus one of those rigs is just a giant amp system with a guy just playing his guitar, what the fuck?



That's pretty awesome.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 11, 2014)

i like the style of the effects...it has a very distinct feel about it.

everything looks brutal and over the top. Could be good.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 11, 2014)

hmmm hmmm hmmm

looking good actually

will it be R rated?


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 11, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> hmmm hmmm hmmm
> 
> looking good actually
> 
> will it be R rated?



Fuck yeah! I am glad this is not a remake but just another episode in Max's life! They should do it like in James Bond or something.


----------



## Fireball (Dec 12, 2014)

This looks so rad.


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2015)

αshɘs said:


> hmmm hmmm hmmm
> 
> looking good actually
> 
> will it be R rated?



Just released from the MPAA:



> Rated R for intense sequences of violence throughout, and for disturbing images.
> DISTRIBUTOR:
> Warner Bros. Picture


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 18, 2015)

Can't wait for this.


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't see why Americans so crazy about the R rating.

I thought it was like an 18 rating equivalent in the UK, but it's only the equivalent of a 15 rating. An R rating is tame.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Tu1coohd-6M[/YOUTUBE]

New trailer.

.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-Rq66CBhrEM[/YOUTUBE]

.

new trailer


----------



## dream (Mar 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hEJnMQG9ev8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2015)

Every trailer looks exactly the same.

Count me out.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 31, 2015)

lel, you should know better than to watch every single trailer that comes out.

This is the second trailer I see, and likely the last. Wasn't that interested into this remake until this trailer popped into my subscription feed tbh. I'm pretty stocked now.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 31, 2015)

This movie looks awesome!!


----------



## Stunna (Mar 31, 2015)

Rukia trollin' like a friend


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 1, 2015)

Dream said:


> [YOUTUBE]hEJnMQG9ev8[/YOUTUBE]



Jesus Christ,that looks incredible..


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 1, 2015)

damn the trailer looks amazing, def going to see this.



Rukia said:


> Every trailer looks exactly the same.
> 
> Count me out.



lool I'm starting to think you're in a constant state of butthurt.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Rukia trollin' like a friend



He is so good at utilizing posts without the use of emotes


----------



## Succubus (Apr 2, 2015)

looks like these trailers are edited by Michael Bay 

this movie may have been over hyped but never surpasses Mel's


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2015)

Nah, Bay's trailers are a few steps higher in what they do.

As for this movie never surpassing Mel's movies...possible.  I'm keeping my expectations for this pretty low.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 2, 2015)

Inwardly, I'm labeling this film "The post apocalyptic world after obamacare".

All the characters in this film ranging from the bad teeth to pasty white skin conditions, mental lapses, psychotic episodes are all unfortunate end products of the affordable care act.  This movie is about our sad future and eventual reality.

:WOW

.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 28, 2015)

final trailer

[youtube]HIr02eB8B7A[/youtube]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 28, 2015)

enough trailers; let's get that release


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 29, 2015)

This film = GOAT


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 29, 2015)

I am actually super excited for this movie, the original trailer with Requiem Dies Irae playing gave me chills when I first watched it. It looks like a movie that will be pure chaotic fun.

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> This film = GOAT



Let's not go that far.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 29, 2015)

Dream said:


> Let's not go that far.



Hey, man. It's got all the right cues for being the best of the summer.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 1, 2015)

I keep meaning to watch the original Mad Max / Roadwarrior movies but keep forgetting.

:WOW

.


----------



## 7777777 (May 3, 2015)

Spoilers ahoy

[YOUTUBE]hatTUJT0Kxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suigetsu (May 4, 2015)

This is the movie that I am the most pumped about, plain fucking fun, yeah.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 5, 2015)

I think this is out in 10 days on May 15th.

I'll let everyone else watch first and wait for the crash dummy test results to indicate if its worth seeing.

.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)




----------



## dream (May 8, 2015)

Love that poster.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

I will be purchasing it to be framed with the rest of my epic poster collection within my home.


----------



## reaperunique (May 9, 2015)

I'm so going to watch this on the release date May 13th  For some reason the movie is released first in Belgium


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 11, 2015)

Is this film a sequel to the original films, or a reboot of the story? Since it is being made thirty years after the last film, and has a new cast of characters, I imagine that it is a reboot, but it has not been officially classified as such, so why is that?

I shall definitely see this film, since I enjoyed the original trilogy, and while I am not expecting it to have a deep or meaningful plot, I am expecting it to have awesome custom-made vehicles and intense chase/battle scenes, trademark features of the franchise.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

It's a sequel.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It's a sequel.



It's a reboot of the series, in an alternate filmverse.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

Are you being difficult, or are you being serious; this is my first time hearing anything about an alternate universe.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Are you being difficult, or are you being serious; this is my first time hearing anything about an alternate universe.



What? No. I'm serious. The character of Max is the same, but his origins and story circumstances are different. Miller said that's one of the reasons why he turned down Gibson for the role(the film was actually delayed by 17 years because the idea for it actually happened in 1998, but so many things didn't work out for him, so it was pushed back until now), because this road warrior was a different animal compared to the original Max.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Also, the most precious commodity in this filmverse isn't the gasoline or weapons(there are different clans that can provide these different resources, i.e. one that specifically makes bullets), but those slave brides.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

All I'm able to find on the subject is that Fury Road apparently takes place between the first and second films--and even that doesn't come with a source. You got one?


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

Regardless, if it turns out this is supposed to be an alternate reboot, I'm just gonna ignore that and view it as Mad Max 4 anyway.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> All I'm able to find on the subject is that Fury Road apparently takes place between the first and second films--and even that doesn't come with a source. You got one?



This is from 2 years ago, right before filming began:



> George Miller?s tardy ?Mad Max Fury Road? won?t be a sequel to the Mel Gibson-starring flicks. Nor will it be a prequel. In other words, feral kid reprisals, an appearance by Tina Turner and good news for Angry Anderson fans won?t be forthcoming.
> 
> Charlize Theron, who is playing the female lead in the film, says the new film is essentially a complete reboot of the whole ?Mad Max? series, comparing the new movie to the ?Snow White? legacy.
> 
> ...





> A few weeks ago Charlize Theron let slip that the oft delayed Mad Max: Fury Road was slated to begin filming June 2nd. I don?t know if it actually started or not (hopefully we?ll hear something about that soon, but I doubt it, especially since in one recent interview she said she leaves for Namibia in ?two and a half weeks?), but the Oscar-winning South African did reveal that Fury Road is neither a prequel nor a sequel to the George Miller?s original trilogy.
> 
> That begs the question, if it?s not a sequel, and it?s not a prequel, what exactly is it? From Theron?s description this sounds like a reworking?or reboot, or remake, or whatever the hell people are calling this sort of thing these days. Max will be there, obviously, but this isn?t going to be Mel Gibson?s Max.
> 
> ...


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Regardless, if it turns out this is supposed to be an alternate reboot, I'm just gonna ignore that and view it as Mad Max 4 anyway.



What, why? I think it's better this way. A clean, new start. And it won't tarnish the memory of the original film series either in this capacity.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

Yeah, unless there's something _drastically_ different about Hardy's portrayal, this is still Mad Max 4 to me


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> What, why? I think it's better this way. A clean, new start. And it won't tarnish the memory of the original film series either in this capacity.


I don't see the point in a "clean, new start". Whether this movie is "canon" to the previous trilogy or not, it has the same potential (or lack thereof) to tarnish the memory.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> lol no it isn't



Yes, it is. This is basically your argument right now, except in reverse/forward. 

Stunna, stahp.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

no, because I said a *drastic* difference in portrayal would make me acknowledge this as a different continuity

Burton's Batman and Nolan's are too drastic for me to try and view them in the same universe. All you have to do is look at the fact that the former Batman kills people (at least in the first two films), while the latter does not.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

Max is a pretty simple character. An archetypal pragmatic loner with a soft spot for the defenseless. Oh, and he was a cop before his wife and child were murdered. 

If those two parts of his character remain intact and more or less untouched, this will be Mad Max 4.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2015)

in 2009 this was titled Mad Max 4, now alot can change in 6 years, but until I see something definitive, I think i'll also consider this a sequel as well.


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> in 2009 this was titled Mad Max 4, now alot can change in 6 years, but until I see something definitive, I think i'll also consider this a sequel as well.



Gesy.... everything is titled with a entry number or an "unnamed project of [insert film franchise]" on IMDB before the final project name is authorized.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> Gesy.... everything is titled with a entry number or an "unnamed project of [insert film franchise]" on IMDB before the final project name is authorized.



True, but early plans was for this to be sequel. It could  have changed into a reboot, but they never announced it as such so we'll see how well this film connects to it's predecessors.


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> True, but early plans was for this to be sequel. It could  have changed into a reboot, but they never announced it as such so we'll see how well this film connects to it's predecessors.



There was a recent article which quoted Miller himself saying that the reason he couldn't use Gibson again wasn't just because of his age(it had nothing to do with that) but because the Max he had in his head was completely different. He was sitting on a plane going from LA to Australia over the Pacific, when the idea for the film sprung, and he knew it was going to a different kind of beast altogether from the first 3 films.

I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]gkt-HVVd6Jo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2015)

Post-Road Warrior is actually a pretty good place for a new series of movies. A nice fifteen year window until Max gets to Bartertown.


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> no, because I said a *drastic* difference in portrayal would make me acknowledge this as a different continuity
> 
> Burton's Batman and Nolan's are too drastic for me to try and view them in the same universe. All you have to do is look at the fact that the former Batman kills people (at least in the first two films), while the latter does not.



So let's say Max has a 
*Spoiler*: _don't click unless you want to be spoiled_ 



daughter, instead of a son


, you would consider him from a different creation than Gibson's version?


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





is this child--regardless of sex--alive??


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> yeah I think he was calling it's a retelling of a sequel?
> 
> I think the film had to be atleast soft rebooted  given how old the previous films were.



No, seriously, that dude was straight up bullshitting. My point above in my previous post confirms it as a non-sequel, but instead as a reboot in an alternate filmverse.


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No 

And continues to haunt him and his failure to save her throughout the film.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2015)

in that case...

this is Mad Max 4


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> in that case...
> 
> this is Mad Max 4



LOLOLOLOLOLOL, You know I won the argument on a technical basis with that point alone, and you're still trying to defend your failed point.

Oh Stunna, never change, my old friend.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2015)

um, no?


*Spoiler*: __ 



the sex change of an infant doesn't qualify as a "drastic" change in my books; not one to qualify this as an alternate universe



plus, there is no "argument" for you to "win"; I'm _telling_ you that I view this as Mad Max 4.


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> um, no?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You're wrong but that's okay.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2015)

take solace in the fact that you had me shook with the prospect of that character being alive


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 12, 2015)

Got my tickets for this weekend. Anyone else?


----------



## Atlas (May 12, 2015)

I plan on seeing this down the line. I have been hearing great things about it.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 12, 2015)

This is in the same continuity but happens before thunderdome.

Man everytime I watch Mad Max beyond thunderdome I keep asking myself, wtf am I watching again?
You have peter pan, you have bugs bunny, you have the flintstones... and during the last 15 mins of the movie, you have Mad Max.


----------



## Succubus (May 12, 2015)

seems so impressive

I guess I need to see this movie


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> This is in the same continuity but happens before thunderdome.



Except it's not.


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

99% on RT



Get fucked, Avengers


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 13, 2015)

Why do you need RT to validate this film? If you've watched the previous ones, you know George Miller wouldn't fuck this up. Christ, you guys are retarded.


----------



## Stunna (May 13, 2015)

Persecuted has a point; Boyhood also has a 99% on RT if I recall correctly.


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Persecuted has a point; Boyhood also has a 99% on RT if I recall correctly.



You're both dumb, though. The rating is validated by the quality of the film and the current word of mouth that's spreading. It's good to see an amazing film be rewarded with a quality score. Also Boyhood was actually a technical masterpiece from a film creation/originality standpoint.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 13, 2015)

Nah. You're retarded. It's confirmed now. Thanks.


----------



## Stunna (May 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> You're both dumb, though. The rating is validated by the quality of the film and the current word of mouth that's spreading. It's good to see an amazing film be rewarded with a quality score. Also Boyhood was actually a technical masterpiece from a film creation/originality standpoint.


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

> Currently the most easily accessible, quantifiable site for film reviews from multiple sources
> Not a good way to objectively rate a film's overall perspective from multiple sources across the net


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 13, 2015)

You'd think with a name like "Detective" you wouldn't be such a dense friend.


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

Who are you, unknown, irrelevant, user?


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 13, 2015)

>Tries to be condescending to preserve non-existent pride.

You trolls are all the same. Kill yourself, m8.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 13, 2015)

persecuted your aggro is insanely disproportionate and weird 
pls calm down


Detective said:


> > Currently the most easily accessible, quantifiable site for film reviews from multiple sources
> > Not a good way to objectively rate a film's overall perspective from multiple sources across the net



well there's not really such a thing as "objectively" when talking about movies or about any kind of art. rt is also more a consensus-measurer than a quality-measurer. things can have 90%+ and be mediocre as long as they manage to make most people give them a lukewarm review 

add that to how the dark knight rises has nearly 90% on rt and i wouldn't trust it very far at all


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Nah. You're retarded. It's confirmed now. Thanks.





Lucaniel said:


> persecuted your aggro is insanely disproportionate and weird
> pls calm down
> 
> 
> ...



I mean objectively as in you can freely wade through multiple various sources of reviews to see if there are any common themes or evidence that pops up to support either a positive or negative stance on a film overall, and whether those collective findings build an overall picture of the film. That's why it's good, because it's essentially using aggregation as a tool to layout the general consensus.

DKR was not the superhero masterpiece of it's time, but it wasn't a Green Lantern tier film either. It scored 87% approval overall, versus the 1st Avenger's 92%(to be honest, DKR is more rewatchable for the meme's and shit it created, than Avengers, which lost it's flair after the initial hype of seeing the team come together). That's fair I guess.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 13, 2015)

> DKR was not the superhero masterpiece of it's time, but it wasn't a Green Lantern tier film either. It scored 87% approval overall, versus the 1st Avenger's 92%(to be honest, DKR is more rewatchable for the meme's and shit it created, than Avengers, which lost it's flair after the initial hype of seeing the team come together).


i haven't watched gl but dkr was a parade of illogical plotting and weird, bad scripting and acting (which created the memes)

being rewatchable for being bad shouldn't merit 5% less than the avengers, which is a solid, if unremarkable movie. dkr isn't at all solid. it's a mess


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

One of the critic quotes so far:



> In an age of weightless movie spectacles, here’s a movie that feels like it was made by kidnapping $150 million of studio money, fleeing with it to the Namibian desert, and sending footage back to Hollywood like the amputated body parts of a ransomed hostage.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> You're both dumb, though. The rating is validated by the quality of the film and the current word of mouth that's spreading. It's good to see an amazing film be rewarded with a quality score. Also Boyhood was actually a technical masterpiece from a film creation/originality standpoint.



Detective as usual knows what's up.

Gonna watch this masterpiece over the weekend.


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

Also, I got rid of my facial hair, and am currently clean shaven before seeing this film.

Cuz I know I will be able to grow it back, by the end of the viewing.


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Lies, no one's body is ready for this.



My dick is currently typing this post for me. Just call me Detectus Erectus



> You are the ideal cinephilic bastard that this world needs detective, never fucking change.







> such is the manpower of it?



Imagine listening to this track in an UltraAVX theatre

[YOUTUBE]MaL6NxTvWRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 14, 2015)

I see good reviews everywhere!!!! 

Should I shave as well??


----------



## Megaharrison (May 14, 2015)

So it turns out this movie was false advertising. Max isn't the star and the movie was hijacked by feminist politics.


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2015)

get the hell out of this thread with your politicizing


----------



## Seraphiel (May 14, 2015)

Movie was like pure fun, like Mega said it takes a long time for Max to start doing cool shit but the other chars hold their own until he does. It puts shit like Furious 7 or Winter Solider to shame with the amount of pure fun action. Like 90% of the movie is just shit blowing up (no not hyperbole).

Watch it


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 14, 2015)

It should humiliate Age of Shitron as well.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

Age of Ultron is the worst summer blockbuster so far.  And it's the worst 2015 film with an A.I.


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2015)

Rukia        pls


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

Mad Max is clearly better.  And so is Fast and the Furious 7.


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2015)

Loved it, loved it.

Loved every second of it.

Gonna probably see it again.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2015)

One of the finest movies to be relased in recent history.

Must watch for anyone that loves action films.


----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2015)

> One of the finest movies to be relased in recent history.



That's a very high praise.

Better than The Raid?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> It should humiliate Age of Shitron as well.


by making at most up to a billion compared to 1.5+ B that AoU will make ? 

or does having a better RT score means you have humiliated another movie ?  guess many many movies humiliated MoS then 




Im a bit tight for cash atm, but with all this hype I cant miss it 


*3D or 2D ?*


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 15, 2015)

Remember when female characters weren't forced but felt natural and there wasn't a political/social agenda behind it?

Remember when western moves weren't so blatantly anti straight white male?

And if you actually judge a movie by the score it gets on RT you're  moron.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> So it turns out this movie was false advertising. Max isn't the star and the movie was hijacked by feminist politics.





Gilgamesh said:


> Remember when female characters weren't forced but felt natural and there wasn't a political/social agenda behind it?
> 
> Remember when western moves weren't so blatantly anti straight white male?



remember when you could watch action movies without nerd ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bleating about how they were all signs of some sociopolitical agenda

go stand outside age of ultron and tell people how it's all capitalist pro-oligarch propaganda cuz tony stark is allowed to decide the fate of the world as a lone billionaire genius etc. and he eventually sorta gets it right


----------



## dream (May 15, 2015)

Yasha said:


> That's a very high praise.
> 
> Better than The Raid?



Hmm. In almost every regard Mad max is a superior film to The Raid.  The action is the only only point of contention.  I'll have to think about it once the excitement has worn off.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Dream said:


> Hmm. In almost every regard Mad max is a superior film to The Raid.  The action is the only only point of contention.  I'll have to think about it once the excitement has worn off.



Well, that goes without saying. The Raid was a visceral visual delight purely for the seamless hand to hand action sequences alone, and not the storybuilding. It would be fair to call Fury Road a superior film because of the way it's story combines larger scale action sequences into it, and drives the actual plot forward with it, no?


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> remember when you could watch action movies without nerd ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) bleating about how they were all signs of some sociopolitical agenda
> 
> go stand outside age of ultron and tell people how it's all capitalist pro-oligarch propaganda cuz tony stark is allowed to decide the fate of the world as a lone billionaire genius etc. and he eventually sorta gets it right



the best part is it's always these people who've never seen the fucking movie

trust me

the movie is pretty far from 'GIRL POWER YEAH!  SHE-WOMAN MAN HATERS CLUB' and pretty close 'shit just really sucks and people need to stick together to survive'

but imo whining about a movie rumor for a movie you've not seen is more fun


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2015)

hmm

Im not sure what these comments are all about until I see the movie, but is it safe to assume those ~Charlize Theron led gals kick lots and lots of ass here ?


----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2015)

The world-building is incredible, and it managed to strike an emotional chord, which I didn't expect from a action-packed blockbuster.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 15, 2015)

Yo, this shit was straight up one of my favourite movies of the decade. Shit was insane. Loved every minute of it.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 15, 2015)

This isn't encouraging for me


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> the best part is it's always these people who've never seen the fucking movie
> 
> trust me
> 
> ...



i just saw it
yep 

like, you're asked to sympathise with women in the context of them being kept as sex slaves by a hideous albino monster, and them trying to escape for their freedom - this is apparently a bridge too far for some, who must surely be sociopathically misogynistic if they can't manage that

good movie, too. fucking intense


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> This isn't encouraging for me



Yeah but we don't give a darn, doe 

I mean, just because someone tried hard to push shit and twist it to their world view, doesn't necessarily make it true.

As Luc mentioned, those women are in a hard spot in the film, and seeing them survive/fight back would naturally invoke a good/positive response. It's not because of a feminist angle.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 15, 2015)

Megaharrison said:


> This isn't encouraging for me


I have no problem with this, if it is true 



does this mean Max gets himself a harem of sorts ?


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i just saw it
> yep
> 
> like, you're asked to sympathise with women in the context of them being kept as sex slaves by a hideous albino monster, and them trying to escape for their freedom - this is apparently a bridge too far for some, who must surely be sociopathically misogynistic if they can't manage that
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





it's not even really 'feminist' in any overt sense

the grandma murder squad that doesn't trust men makes 100 percent sense in a violent, rape filled post-apocalyptic wasteland; they're never shown as any kind of anti-men propaganda mouthpiece 

that and they get shot, run over, beaten and killed left and right, just like the dudes

also of note is that, barring the crazy warlord fellas, there were no excessively crazy or disgusting warrior guys who you see eating people or murdering / raping women or just otherwise being fucking gross and insane

it was rather... restrained in a lot of ways

I liked that


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Generally it's the thought of what could happen, versus actually seeing it, that provokes a stronger response from people in many cases, with some exception.

Case in point, some of the embarassing knee jerk reactions from the MRA, and other such hooligans.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


george rr martin didn't!


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Generally it's the thought of what could happen, versus actually seeing it, that provokes a stronger response from people in many cases, with some exception.
> 
> Case in point, some of the embarassing knee jerk reactions from the MRA, and other such hooligans.



Well, even knowing there were some crazy people in the world, like the Warlord and his spawn, most people were just shown as products of their environment:

people raised from birth as warriors, driven by a warriors afterlife
slaves and people desperate for water
bandits
people trying to survive, whether its women or whatever

The world is pretty harsh, certainly, but the fact that people weren't these extreme insan-o guys was a nice touch.



Lucaniel said:


> george rr martin didn't!



Of course not.

How do we know they were sex slaves if there wasn't any kind of unpleasant and unnecessarily long sex scenes involving young women?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 15, 2015)

Oh bloody hell, does everything have to get politicized like this nowadays. Really? Sympathizing with female characters makes this feminist propaganda?

I don't think we were watching the same movie. The plot is so threadbare, only an excuse for exceptional action. Sure you can read that into it but you can pretty much read whatever you want into it. Jeez people need to calm the hell down.


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Remember when female characters weren't forced but felt natural and there wasn't a political/social agenda behind it?
> 
> Remember when western moves weren't so blatantly anti straight white male?
> 
> And if you actually judge a movie by the score it gets on RT you're  moron.



remember when people weren't dumb as hell


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Juan, is that Gilga guy another Cafe troll?


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2015)

the most underrated aspect of this film was the acting imo, Hardy was a great Max and Theron was stellar.  She needs to make more movies again.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 15, 2015)

Hardy was fun in the movie though i expected a bit more from him. Never seen a Mad Max flick before this but got into it just fine. Theron was indeed spectacular.


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2015)

SakugaDaichi said:


> Hardy was fun in the movie though i expected a bit more from him. Never seen a Mad Max flick before this but got into it just fine. Theron was indeed spectacular.



Hardy was quiet because Max was always a quiet protagonist.


----------



## tari101190 (May 15, 2015)

I loved it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2015)

The second the word Feminist was thrown around, I knew the idiots would come out of the woodwork. However the news should get a female audience interested so there's that


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2015)

Megas pics gave me a laugh

I bet you he doesn't even know what the Bechdel test actually is even tho he underlined it in his image


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> The second the word Feminist was thrown around, I knew the idiots would come out of the woodwork. However the news should get a female audience interested so there's that



If they're interested in it for a 'feminist action movie' they'll probably be disappointed, too.



Parallax said:


> Megas pics gave me a laugh
> 
> I bet you he doesn't even know what the Bechdel test actually is even tho he underlined it in his image



It's not a really good test, though.

Some weird shit passes it.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2015)

yeah that's half the point of the bechdel test, that it's an insanely low bar which is almost arbitrary, but even so, a shitload of films can't pass it


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2015)

yeah those are all points

i'm just saying Mega probably doesn't even know what it is in the first place


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2015)

I know. 

The ultimate point being, however, that virtually everyone who's in histrionics over these weird rumors--the fedoralords thinking this is some kind of anti-men propaganda piece and the hyper-critical cultural police thinking it's going to be something its not--are wrong and it's really just a good fucking movie that has a good balance of serious and dire consequences without really abandoning that 80s sci-fi pulp that we got with the original movies.

That's what you should be excited about:

That reboot of Mad Max everyone was moaning about?  It's actually really, _really _good.  

It's wonderfully shot, beautifully put together; it's fun, engaging and somehow not tiring despite being over the top, and surprisingly believable given its audacious set pieces and plot points.  It has good male and female characters and embodies a significant amount of story telling and characterization restraint, and paints a (largely) realistic portrayal of that kind of godforsaken dustbowl hell they live in.

Just go see it you butthurt namby-pambys.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 15, 2015)

Dunno if its a bad sign or not but when i saw it today there were literally 5 people (me included) in the theatre. Mind you the theatre is pretty big and the only IMAX in my city. The first Age of Ultron screening was packed to the gills. Was that anyone elses experience?


----------



## Megaharrison (May 15, 2015)

I liked it despite the PC, which thankfully wasn't as bad as I thought it'd be. Anyway stay triggered bros.

The owner of 8chan making a cameo was good too.

if you get this joke you pass the based test


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 15, 2015)

Loved the movie, I was in awe for the brilliance of some shots. The music was perfect.

Awesome Tom Hardy, really awesome.


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2015)

Holy Cow. I just came back from the cinema.

Fucking amazing shots. Those practical effects. That music.







Also. Someone brought a couple of 8 year old kids to the movie.  FFS


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 16, 2015)

OH WHAT A MOVIE, WHAT A LOVELY MOVIE !!!


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2015)

Tfw Preet calls Kuya a bitch


----------



## Suigetsu (May 16, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> OH WHAT A MOVIE, WHAT A LOVELY MOVIE !!!



Fucking yes indeed! It was lovely wasnt it? It was like GorkaMorka on steroids!
However I have a couple of questions:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who was the girl that kept appearing on max? I know she wasnt his daughter cause he only had a wife and a baby boy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why do all the girls that I like in Mad Max always perish? I liked Warrior Woman 1 from Mad Max 2 and the motorcycle rider girl with the green eyes in this one.
Also I hope the baldy guy didnt die and can appear in the second, sort of like the gyroscope guy from Road Warrior appearing on Beyond Thunderdome.
I also liked the transformers 3 girl, she was fine eye candy while she lasted.




All in all It was great, but I wish we could have seen the main bad guys getting properly disposed off:
The fatty exploting in confetii.
The crazy judge blowing up.
And the big bad guy getting his insides sucked away.




BTW, These guys mounted up a religion on Mad Max's first car, the last of the v8's! I cant believe it! They where all unaware this time that they had the owner of it during all this time. Also that cut with the big poping eyes from the first mad max lol. NIGHTRIDER!!!!


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> Fucking yes indeed! It was lovely wasnt it? It was like GorkaMorka on steroids!
> However I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The girl who kept appearing was his daughter, though. She even calls him Papa at one point, before he goes after Furiosa and the rest of the group, in order to convince them to ride back and take the Citadel.

As I fucking mentioned to some other people in this thread and the KT thread, this is an alternate universe reboot of the series. Gas and bullets aren't the most precious commodities in this film, it's the unblemished fertile women. 




Also, this fucking film



Amazing


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Damn, Kuya.  Don't be such a bitch.  Go to the movie alone if you must but watch it in theaters.



God damn, Preet of all people

Kuya

Why


----------



## dream (May 16, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> However I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




That was his daughter.  Gotta love retcons.  That or this is an alternate universe where Max had a daughter.


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was right all along Austin,

I was right allllllll along


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2015)

Kuya putting the pussy on a pedestal

I feel betrayed by this M.Night Shymamajshajahsjhajshaj level twist


----------



## Suigetsu (May 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NoooUUU!! bUT WHYY?!!!  There was no need really, besides the tragic omg I lost my daughter shit again for every other fucking tragic hero in fiction? There is no need really for that.

Alternate universe bullshit, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



what about Max's wife? She would had been alright for this. 
Then again, I really dislike retcons unless they are taking away a massive fuck up. But Max loosing his wife and baby boy was the thing that triggered him into madness. Heck, I tought he was gonna go batshit when the pregnant girl was rolled over cause... you know the similarities?




In it's category (big budget action films) I'm really struggling to find something better than it made between 2005 and now. It's obviously not a 'great zomg' film, but for what it is I can't think of anything that feels this well crafted or was this effective at what it was supposed to do (action).  Age of shitron shat his pants.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2015)

just saw it, was great, never thought Id like a film which barely has a plot, so much



now Michael Bay must self destruct, as he will never be able to make a movie with this much explosions, especially non-CGI ones


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2015)

also holy shit, when did Theron get soo good at action movies  


need moooar


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2015)

just read this guys Clareys article

gift



> So do yourself and all men across the world a favor. Not only REFUSE to see the movie, but spread the word to as many men as possible. Not all of them have the keen eye we do here at ROK. And most will be taken in by fire tornadoes and explosions. Because if they sheepishly attend and Fury Road is a blockbuster, then you, me, and all the other men (and real women) in the world will never be able to see a real action movie ever again that doesn’t contain some damn political lecture or moray about feminism, SJW-ing, and socialism.


 


what a dumb shit


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know that unblemished, fertile women are the new primary universal commodity--especially outside of the Capital? I was under the impression that the wives all belonged to Joe; they haven't replaced people's need for gas and bullets. Hell, the canyon gang had a deal with Furiosa for safe passage in _exchange_ for gas from the Citadel--also, there was the scene where Furiosa had the one wife counting the bullets because they were running low. 

So the _only_ thing different in this film from the others is that the son is now a daughter. That's harmless enough of a continuity change to be marked up as a retcon.


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> \There was no need really, besides the tragic omg I lost my daughter shit again for every other fucking tragic hero in fiction? There is no need really for that.


Is a dead daughter really any more prevalent than a dead son in fiction? 

Plus, Miller probably figured that, with women as prominent as they are in the story, a dead daughter would resonate thematically more than a son.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2015)

My theory is that Max always had a daughter and that the idea that he originally had a son came from the stories being corrupted. "The Road Warrior" was narrated by the Feral kid and "Beyond Thunderdome" was narrated by the wild chick. While "Mad Max" wasn't narrated, it should be noted that clips of that show up in "The Road Warrior", so you could argue that the Feral Kid was telling that story as well.

"Fury Road" is the only one narrated by Max himself, so you could claim that the other films got various pieces of information wrong, or were just speculating in order to fill in the blanks. I'm not saying that was the intent, but it could explain the lack of continuity. 

Was I the only one almost expecting Immortan Joe to turn out to be Toecutter from the original? They're played by the same actor, Joe's body looks like it's taken severe damage- Toecutter would've obviously had to survive that massive explosion for this to work and both developed cults. I could've sworn at one point I saw the 'bug out eyes' (ex; Toecutter's death) effect occur during Max's hallucinating, but it went so fast I couldn't tell who it was. Nothing came of it though, but it reminded me of how Humongus from "The Road Warrior" was originally supposed to be Goose (Max's fallen partner). 

In retrospect, however, Toecutter seemed more insane. Immortan Joe was psycho, but the difference is that you never believe that he believes any of the nonsense that comes out of his mouth. He uses this strange culture/religion to control his followers, whereas Toecutter probably saw himself as a god-like figure. Joe was more evil than insane. 

This was an awesome movie though and everyone should watch it and we can all have a Mad Max bukkake party.



> Gas and bullets aren't the most precious commodities in this film, it's the unblemished fertile women.



This never comes up. If anything, the other Mad Max movies had fewer unblemished fertile women. Water, Gasoline and bullets are still the most valued resources.


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> How do you know that unblemished, fertile women are the new primary universal commodity--especially outside of the Capital? I was under the impression that the wives all belonged to Joe; they haven't replaced people's need for gas and bullets. Hell, the canyon gang had a deal with Furiosa for safe passage in _exchange_ for gas from the Citadel--also, there was the scene where Furiosa had the one wife counting the bullets because they were running low.
> 
> So the _only_ thing different in this film from the others is that the son is now a daughter. That's harmless enough of a continuity change to be marked up as a retcon.



I know, cause it came from Miller himself, in an article from the New York Post, explaining why he couldn't utilize Gibson's Max in this film, because this is a different tale, compared to the old filmverse.



> He’d already made three movies set in that universe — 1979’s “Mad Max,” 1981’s “The Road Warrior” and 1985’s “Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome” — and Miller thought he’d said all he had to say about the dust-choked, post-apocalyptic wasteland where leather-clad gangs battled for gasoline.
> 
> Director George MillerPhoto: Getty Images
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

"Of a story" not "of a world". Just because this film revolved around a society that prioritized the wives over gas, bullets, and water (because they already had access to those things) doesn't mean that all throughout the wasteland, people are prioritizing women over gas. That doesn't even begin to make sense.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


> just read this guys Clareys article
> 
> gift
> 
> ...



but
but
it didn't have any political lectures 
and a moray is a kind of eel
what?


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2015)

Stunna, quick question, when did you see the film? Earlier this week or yesterday?


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

Last night.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2015)

Just because that idea was how the movie was conceived doesn't mean anything. They never claim that in the film. In fact, one villain actually complains that this quest to retrieve the women is a big waste of gas and resources.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2015)

> In fact, one villain actually complains that this quest to retrieve the women is a big waste of gas and resources.


yeah

I liked that part where he is listing off all the stuff they lost chasing pussy


----------



## Lucaniel (May 16, 2015)

yeah the attitude of pretty much everyone minus joe and his personal cadre was "why the fuck are we doing this? they're just a few girls. do you have any idea how much shit you're wasting?"


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> "Of a story" not "of a world". Just because this film revolved around a society that prioritized the wives over gas, bullets, and water (because they already had access to those things) doesn't mean that all throughout the wasteland, people are prioritizing women over gas. That doesn't even begin to make sense.



The bullets, water and the gas are easier to access, because they have established clans/miniature civilizations that are strong enough to mine these resources and trade for them, however as the scene with the baby being cut out indicated, people who are without deviance/mutation are extremely rare. 

Also, we don't know anything about the rest of the world, except that Max had indicated there was approximately 165 days worth of travel over the salt lands before they ran out, which if you know geography, is likely to be indicating a vast part of the now dried up ocean past the borders of Australia(because it would not take 165 days on vehicles with gas supply, to cross that country's landmass). 

Maybe there are people living in the former lands of Canada or Brazil for example, but we don't know. What we do know is that this story is self contained within the world of Australia, where we know people are alive. There was no mention of any other clans other than the Gastown people, the Bullet farmers, the Canyon riders and the Vulvani(in limited number). That essentially becomes the verse of this new franchise.

This last point is just further reinforcing the access mentioned above,  but water in the citadel can't exactly be scarce if they are blowing it out in force through the wipes, instead of weaning it in smaller portions to the mutants below.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2015)

cant you cross the planet in 160 days on bikes ?


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> Just because that idea was how the movie was conceived doesn't mean anything. They never claim that in the film. In fact, one villain actually complains that this quest to retrieve the women is a big waste of gas and resources.



But that's what this film is based around though, in the chase for those women. A lot of films never blatantly state things out in the dialogue(even if it's implied), but when it comes from the the creator in a different capacity(part of an interview), are we to ignore it?


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


> cant you cross the planet in 160 days on bikes ?



Wut


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2015)

nvm


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


> nvm



At a calculated distance of 3,685 km, it would take approximately somewhere between 7-8 days to cross Australia coast to coast.


----------



## Detective (May 16, 2015)

Also, I just wanted to say, the way Max loaded the gun with Nux's help while fighting Furiosa.

Holy shit


----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> But that's what this film is based around though, in the chase for those women. A lot of films never blatantly state things out in the dialogue(even if it's implied), but when it comes from the the creator in a different capacity(part of an interview), are we to ignore it?



By that logic, is Humongus from "The Road Warrior" actually Goose? Did Max's original team die in "Mad Max"? Those were original ideas that didn't make it into the final cut, which is all that really matters. At no point did they say anything of the sort. 

They do strongly imply that Immortan Joe has the tendency to abduct girls and keep them locked up in his...room (?) for sexual purposes. Furiosa possibly was a victim of this at some point as he was obviously the one who took her, although the reasons are unclear. Once again, those who don't blindly worship him tend to think that the chase is a waste of resources. Also, the leader of the group Furiosa was making the deal with heard the girl cry out and while this caused Furiosa to panic, he only said "That gas is ours!". No interest in the women. 

Although there is one element of "Fury Road" that's missing from the trilogy...the homosexual side of the villains. The first two films especially seemed to stress the bi-sexuality of the gangs. Maybe this was toned down for political correctness, but there was nothing homo-erotic about the baddies here. This actually could, if anything, imply that there is a shortage of women in the original trilogy. However, no one ever acknowledges it and in "The Road Warrior", a guy kills a woman after raping her. More than likely though in the first two flicks, Miller was exploiting homophobia...which wouldn't be creepy as much as it would be offensive as of 2015.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 16, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Is a dead daughter really any more prevalent than a dead son in fiction?
> 
> Plus, Miller probably figured that, with women as prominent as they are in the story, a dead daughter would resonate thematically more than a son.



Fuck no, a dead daughter is the most fucking cliche thing ever. His Wife and baby boy getting run down by the avengers of the night rider was an iconic tragic moment in Mad Max origin. The scene with the ball and the little shoe rolling on the asphalt.
Then again you just have a lot of woman on the story, but like 98 percent it's centered "which I can see why feminists are getting wet over this" and it's not bad but retconing shit just because he can it's a stupid decision.

At first I tought it was Dead calling to him or perhaps a different girl from a previous adventure. Which would suit this very well.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2015)

Imperator Furiosa is one of the most badass names Ive ever heard too


----------



## Suigetsu (May 16, 2015)

The Nightrider would had been proud.


We should writte a letter to George Miller!


Thinking about what Martial Horror said: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



This story should had been told by Flux "bald warrior boy" or Furiosa in order to follow the rythm of the past movies that where told by a someone. Which also would excuse the continuity contradictions and stuff.
Man I hope the kid survives cause that would had been neat.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2015)

98% on RT 


now if only this could make anything close to a billion I would literally orgasm


----------



## Suigetsu (May 16, 2015)

Backstories from some of the characters:


Also if this movie does well there is a chance that we may get another one!!!


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also, I just wanted to say, the way Max loaded the gun with Nux's help while fighting Furiosa.
> 
> Holy shit


GOAT teamwork.


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

The shotgun gag was pretty good. Clever way to display how cutthroat both Max and Furiosa were while getting a chuckle from the audience.


----------



## Kuya (May 16, 2015)

Dream said:


> Damn, Kuya.  Don't be such a bitch.  Go to the movie alone if you must but watch it in theaters.



going to the movies alone is a bitch move in my opinion.

i only have 3 weekends left in hawaii so i won't be spending it at the movie theatres, i'll be drinking with the homies in Waikiki till the sun rises.


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2015)

8/10

Directing, Filming, Acting and Effects were all absolutely on point. I loathe the SAND PLANET bull I'll allow it this time.

But it did feel drawn out at points, and telegraphed major moments.

Also, all characters in the movie but the bad guy and Nicholas Hoult felt basically interchangeable


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

Kuya said:


> going to the movies alone is a bitch move in my opinion.


**


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

I feel really bad for Trader Joe's surviving son.  He looked really scared.


----------



## kluang (May 16, 2015)

Best movie this summer.  Better then Age of Ultron.

Flaming guitar guy is my hero


----------



## Stunna (May 16, 2015)

That dude was badass; his dedication to tearin' it up was impeccable.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 16, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> 8/10
> 
> Directing, Filming, Acting and Effects were all absolutely on point. I loathe the SAND PLANET bull I'll allow it this time.
> 
> ...



>max felt interchangeable with immortan joe's concubines


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2015)

None of the concubines were interchangeable.  They all had unique quirks and roles to play.  That was something I really appreciated.  And they were fucking reliable too.

When Max was hanging on the side of the car a couple of the girls helped keep him from falling.  And they did a good job taking inventory of the ammunition.  And Splendid got in the way when Joe was going to kill Furiosa.  They seriously did so much!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2015)

Furiosa was hotter then the harem girls doe


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >max felt interchangeable with immortan joe's concubines



Yeah luc. They did.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 17, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah luc. They did.



nope

u got brain problems son


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

.


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> nope
> 
> u got brain problems son



*shrug*

Yeah, hundreds of them, at any given time of  the day. Yesterday I tasted blurple

Doesn't make what I said any less true though. 

Of course there are characters that are more interchangeable with each other than others, and you know that, but I guess then you couldn't be as sarcastic, so I guess we'll go with that instead


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2015)

This movie is the literal definition of epic. Something tells me that this was Miller's true vision of how he wanted the world of Mad Max to look.


----------



## GRIMMM (May 17, 2015)

Loved the movie. Incredible stunts, lovely explosions, downright bizarre and batshit crazy characters.

Pure, chaotic, fun.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 17, 2015)

Let's be real here, Furiosa was the true hero in every sense of the word.

The title shouldn't be Mad "Max".



GRIMMM said:


> Loved the movie. Incredible stunts, lovely explosions, downright bizarre and batshit crazy characters.
> 
> Pure, chaotic, fun.



Not gonna lie, I wasn't sure if the movie would deliver the level of  madness that first trailer had promised.

It didn't disappoint.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Let's be real here, Furiosa was the true hero in every sense of the word.
> 
> The title shouldn't be Mad "Max".




*Spoiler*: __ 



But Max was the reason for their successful escape


----------



## Tony Lou (May 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 He helped her finish the job, but she was the one who set everything in motion.


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2015)

>people nitpicking the title

An argument can be made either way (and it's like nobody saw the previous movies), but it mostly comes off as insipid butthurt.  We get it; Furiosa was the protagonist.  It's called Mad Max because Hollywood banks on brand recognition.

Just be happy it's a great movie.  Jesus.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 17, 2015)

This was less a !ad max movie and more a mad max spin off

Good movie though, the wives were kinda annoying except for the the useful one, who was also by far the hottest

Zoe kravitz the things you do to me


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2015)

Luiz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He helped her finish the job, but she was the one who set everything in motion.




*Spoiler*: __ 



The movie is still about  Max and he is still the hero.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Furiosa was hotter then the harem girls doe


Not true.  She was disfigured.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2015)

so what ? 

Charlize Theron with a mecha arm >= those other ones


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

Dat      Rukia


----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I feel really bad for Trader Joe's surviving son.  He looked really scared.



I wanted them to throw him from the cliff, would had been a hilarious sight. Mutant Midget Tossing!



Stunna said:


> The shotgun gag was pretty good. Clever way to display how cutthroat both Max and Furiosa were while getting a chuckle from the audience.



Completely remminiscent of the old mad max films.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2015)

Weiss said:


> so what ?
> 
> Charlize Theron with a mecha arm >= those other ones



RHW is dime piece. She is without a doubt the hottest chick in the movie. I can see why Immortan Joe valued her so much. I want her to have my babies too. 

The girl with the red hair was a hot too. Perhaps, I should check out her "body of work"


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

I mentioned this before.  The variety was excellent.  Individually the girls are impressive.  As a unit, I can see why they were valued as treasure.

Charlize Theron can't hold a candle to any of them.  Not anymore.  Certainly not as this Furiosa character.  Back during her Reindeer Games prime?  Sure.  In 2015?  Absolutely not.


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2015)

Immortan Joe is Rukia's favorite character.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I mentioned this before.  The variety was excellent.  Individually the girls are impressive.  As a unit, I can see why they were valued as treasure.
> 
> Charlize Theron can't hold a candle to any of them.  Not anymore.  Certainly not as this Furiosa character.  Back during her Reindeer Games prime?  Sure.  In 2015?  Absolutely not.



I don't think it was Miller's intention to make Charlize attractive anyway. She was suppose to look like someone who has seem some shit.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

Exactly right.  So Weiss should knock off the trolling and figure out which breeder was his favorite.

Why is it such an important question?  The action was nice.  The cinematography was tremendous.  But what I really liked was the breeder system.  It really resonates with me.  And I give the idea a lot of credit.  It was the backbone of the entire script.  And all of the breeders were so wonderfully cast!  I can go on and on.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Were all of the white-painted kids Joe's children?


----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2015)

Nah, they where just all the kids that they could find, they raised them as war pups and then became warboys. They all seemed to have a defect of sorts, tumors, cancer or something so they would be diying anyway. "In Joe's view I think"


Remember the nightrider....


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2015)

> I don't think it was Miller's intention to make Charlize attractive anyway.


you cant make Theron not attractive 





> Exactly right. So Weiss should *knock off the trolling* and figure out which breeder was his favorite.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 17, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Not true.  She was disfigured.



Ain't nothing wrong with a cyborg woman.


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2015)

I'm probably gonna catch shit for this but



*Spoiler*: __ 




I thought that moment where the Many Mothers tell Furiosa that the green place went to shit and she goes off to a corner and cry "STELLLLA" was the low point of the movie


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

...why          tho


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

I thought the low point was the final explosion where all the shit flew at the screen for the sake of 3D


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

That scene made Furiosa look weak.  Her breakdown was too public.  She needed to be strong for the breeders.  She already got Splendid killed.


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

Rukia          pls


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

Splendid and Max were going to be together if she didn't die.  I saw that NTR coming from a mile away.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 17, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I thought the low point was the final explosion where all the shit flew at the screen for the sake of 3D



i don't even know what you're talking about bc i wasn't silly enough to watch it in 3d


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't even know what you're talking about bc i wasn't silly enough to watch it in 3d



you should because it looks just as silly in 2D

it's the part where the steering wheel and the guitar fly at the screen in true early 3D movie fashion


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

Yeah, what Boskov said


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2015)

what boskov and stunna said


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 17, 2015)

Great movie, but I had to duck out near the end because I was missing an appointment. I cut it as close as I could. What did i miss?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I walked out after Joe's corpse was revealed and then torn apart by the plebs. Furiosa joined max. Everybody was chanting to let them up. The breast milk women released the water. 

By the looks of the plot on wikipedia, I missed maybe one minute of film with furiosa and max nodding to each other before max disappears into the crowd. Is that all that happened?


----------



## Stunna (May 17, 2015)

That's all that happened. Didn't even take a whole minute.


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Immortan Joe is Rukia's favorite character.


I do think that Joe was a better leader than the new regime.  Joe realized that a mutant mankind is a mankind with no future.  I think that was part of the reason he was trying to create a perfect heir; obviously he also wanted a legacy.

Additionally, water is a precious fucking resource.  Joe knew that he needed to make it last.  I want to know if the women at the end ever planned on closing the valve!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 17, 2015)

Rukia confirmed warboy


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2015)

siding with the whitest character, that's our Rukia


----------



## Rukia (May 17, 2015)

I hope some of the major fashion houses send some of their models down the runway with chastity belts attached.  Those looked dope.  I would like to see those become more mainstream.


----------



## Banhammer (May 17, 2015)

you did realize they had Vagina Dentata, right?


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2015)

Mad Max is about as feminist as Alien. Men can be such cunts.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 17, 2015)

> Mad Max is about as feminist as Alien. Men can be such cunts.



It's a setting where people have been driven mad, but specifically the men are mad, and the chase is towards a clan of sane and wise women that will deliver a green goddess paradise to slavewomen who have been made into things by an evil patriarch. Come on.

I loved the movie. I don't think there's any kind of feminist message there, because the gender dynamics are the kinds of things you see throughout the glorious b grade drive-in movie the franchise is rooted in. But come on.

I was also hoping the clan of women would be more crazy than they ended up being, just because that seemed to be the conceit of the movie. People have all been driven mad. The women were violent, but I was hoping they would be crazy too. Their relative sanity, wisdom and benevolence was a little on the nose. But the movie's great.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 17, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Rukia confirmed warboy



Well she does have a point, those are filthy mutants. Cleanse it with fire!


----------



## Atem (May 17, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't even know what you're talking about bc i wasn't silly enough to watch it in 3d



Yeah who would ever do that. They gotta be some kinda idjit. 

Ahahahahaha.

**


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2015)

are there black characters in this movie ?


----------



## dream (May 18, 2015)

> Here are the weekend estimates via Rentrak:
> 
> 1. Pitch Perfect 2 $70.3 million
> 
> 2. Mad Max: Fury Road $44.4 million



Fuck this world. 

Anyways, hopefully Mad Max Fury Road will have long legs.  The worldwide gross is over $100 million so far which is awesome.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 18, 2015)

Dream said:


> Fuck this world.
> 
> Anyways, hopefully Mad Max Fury Road will have long legs.  The worldwide gross is over $100 million so far which is awesome.



Pitch perfect is doing like that because it's rated pg and mothers are going with daughters and dragging boyfriends and husbands alike. Probably alongside small kids by force because mothers are bitches like that.

Mad Max is an R rated movie, so it's harder to make buck. Still I do believe it will do good, I just wish it to make good enough to give us another movie which I would like very very much!


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

> because mothers are bitches like that.


**


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

Stunna, what's the story behind your current avy/sig set?



Also, I am ashamed of you guys. Rukia had to repeat himself like 99829839829 times, asking which of the breeder wives was the best? And you all ignored him! 

The correct answer of course, is Zoe Kravitz.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2015)

I dont even know their names (either of the characters (except Splendid - the pregnant one, right ?) or the actresses) 


Furiosa Theron all day erryday 

not even joking




dont judge me


----------



## Suigetsu (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Stunna, what's the story behind your current avy/sig set?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would say Warrior woman Lady but if we are only talking about Road Fury then ummm.

Well charlize theoron it's awesome, So charlize theron for me.

Splendid it's eye candy as fuck but I just dont like Rosie, Redhead girl was cool n nice too tought..


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 18, 2015)

Seen it, pretty good movie. 

I was expecting more substance in regards to story and character development(especially max was weak), but it was shot beautifully nontheless. Action scenes were amazing.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 18, 2015)

The scene where Max and Furiosa and co-operating in perfect team work harmony to fight the bikers back.
Everytime I hear the brothers in arms track from the soundtrack, I remember that scene.
Just perfect


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 18, 2015)

My fave scene is nux sacrificing himself and saying "witness me."

Also the guy on the guitar was awesome.


----------



## Detective (May 18, 2015)

The Fast & Furiosa


----------



## Swarmy (May 18, 2015)

This movie was a delight for all senses


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]UIyRXvHmXxo[/YOUTUBE]

So good.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 18, 2015)

I actually think it could be a bit more gory.


----------



## Swarmy (May 18, 2015)

It was a bit censored for an R movie


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 18, 2015)

It almost seems like it could have been pg13 with a few more snips.

I remember swearing, but nothing important.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 18, 2015)

I dont think that the pg-13 would have mattered that much. Todays kids are more into capeshit than into real movies.

Literally yesterday people where saying avengers 2 was a good movie and they where not interested in Mad Max.
I was like... srsly? Mike bay crowd.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 18, 2015)

well

avengers 2 IS a good movie

Max is a great one


----------



## Atem (May 18, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> My fave scene is nux sacrificing himself and saying "witness me."
> 
> Also the guy on the guitar was awesome.



Yes, that was my favorite part too.

Nux was great.


----------



## Uncle Acid (May 18, 2015)

Thought the film was great. It felt like a Mad Max film, and it was badass. Could've done with a bit mroe blood and gore, some tits and without the awful "3D" scene with the fucking guitar coming at you, though. But other than that I was really entertained. So over the top, cheesy and cool.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 18, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> It almost seems like it could have been pg13 with a few more snips.
> 
> I remember swearing, but nothing important.



I agree.

It should have been alot more brutal. 
Oh man... the senseless gory and brutal scenes of 80's. I wish this film had some of that.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 18, 2015)

Loved every single moment of it. Even the 3D part with the guitar flying at the screen. Epic movie.

Also not a disappointment like Age of Ultron.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2015)

smh.  I actually thought the blind guy had really good aim the first time I watched this.  It was only during subsequent viewings that I realized all of the men in his car were also shooting.


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> Stunna, what's the story behind your current avy/sig set?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Power Rankings:

1.  Cheedo
2.  The Dag
3.  Splendid
4.  Toast
5.  Capable


----------



## Banhammer (May 18, 2015)

nux was the best character in the movie, but come on, his death was telegraphed from space


----------



## Suigetsu (May 18, 2015)

Weiss said:


> well
> *
> avengers 2 IS a good movie*
> 
> Max is a great one





You really think age of shittron was a good movie? Please tell me what was so great about it.


----------



## Bluebeard (May 18, 2015)

Adelaide Clemens was the best wife.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2015)

I dug that Miller put enough forethought to make it clear that the water comes from Aquifers and not like a reservoir or something we could cynically assume could run out in a few months without Joe.

A small touch Miller didn't need to have added but it made me smile 



Rukia said:


> smh.  I actually thought the blind guy had really good aim the first time I watched this.  It was only during subsequent viewings that I realized all of the men in his car were also shooting.



He lost all of his power when he took off his turban made of bullets



Banhammer said:


> nux was the best character in the movie, but come on, his death was telegraphed from space



it was in the trailer even


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 18, 2015)

Nux was also at the end of his lifespan with the radiation and tumors and whatever other mutations and disease turn up in the wasteland. I was just happy the parting shot with him and the redhead wasn't overwrought. I had to do a double take for a second because I was so expecting her to be in stoic tears. That she wasn't, and that he wasn't, worked.

Fury road has plenty of crowd pleasing mainstream moments. It's not so gonzo and subversive that the lead isn't going to jam her way up to the bad guy and seethe, _Remember me?_ before blasting his head off.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 18, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> You really think age of shittron was a good movie? Please tell me what was so great about it.



man i remember when people on the internet used to at least try to come up insulting nicknames that worked with the original name, like "age of ultrash" or something, instead of just adding "shit" to it


----------



## Rukia (May 18, 2015)

Good observation Luca.  I have noticed the same thing.  And it troubles me.


----------



## Stunna (May 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KP-6ewtJcdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2015)

My personal favorite is Dulltron since it uses all the original letters in the name

should get around to seeing that someday 

well whatever


----------



## Lucaniel (May 18, 2015)

Castiel said:


> My personal favorite is Dulltron since it uses all the original letters in the name
> 
> should get around to seeing that someday
> 
> well whatever



that's an excellent example of the good kind of insulting nickname



wait you haven't seen AoU yet? you should, it's really good


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2015)

waiting to see it with my 8 year old nephew but my brother's work schedule keeps conflicting with mine/my nephew gets into push fights with the other kids at recess because he's literally 8 so my brother has to punish him


----------



## Lucaniel (May 18, 2015)

Castiel said:


> waiting to see it with my 8 year old nephew but my brother's work schedule keeps conflicting with mine/my nephew gets into push fights with the other kids at recess because he's literally 8 so my brother has to punish him



tell your nephew to creepily refuse to be grounded while saying "THERE ARE NO STRINGS ON ME" over and over until your brother cracks and lets him go see AoU


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 18, 2015)

I finally watched it!  

And I still am breathless and can't believe my eyes beheld such beauty!  

This was cinema art at its finest!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 19, 2015)




----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 19, 2015)

After looking into that bullshit the only place i've actually seen have these sorts of complaints about the movie was that initial dumbass website. Literally no other place is complaining about this. 

It's almost as if these sites like concocting faux outrage for clicks.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 19, 2015)

SakugaDaichi said:


> After looking into that bullshit the only place i've actually seen have these sorts of complaints about the movie was that initial dumbass website. Literally no other place is complaining about this.
> 
> It's almost as if these sites like concocting faux outrage for clicks.



you know that article had a bunch of links to people complaining rite


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 19, 2015)

> you know that article had a bunch of links to people complaining rite



From bodybuilding.com. Don't link to stormfront to show how 'everyone' is mad at some greek comic book character being played by a black man.

And, to be fair, this quote exists.



> "I read the script and was blown away. One out of three women on the planet will be raped or beaten in her lifetime ? it?s a central issue of our time, and that violence against women relates to racial and economic injustice. This movie takes those issues head-on. I think George Miller is a feminist, and he made a feminist action film. It was really amazing of him to know that he needed a woman to come in who had experience with this," Ensler told Time. "I was really blown away by the older women in the film who were just as good fighters as the men. I?d never seen that before. They all have so much agency and independence,"


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 19, 2015)

I don't get why people have so much beef with feminism. In a world where male chauvinism is majorly dominant, a counter force is needed.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 19, 2015)

simple fucking plebs falling for an psychologically geared advertising campaign...


all this "outrage" is being engineered by some think tank in order to draw more attention to the film.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 19, 2015)

Feminism in action movies is awkward. Going to revenge someone who dominated you by driving them down, wrestling them to the ground and then shooting them in the face is a male fantasy, not a female one. There are women out there who are aggressive like men, but flipping around cars and explosions and gun fights and physical brawny showdowns are male driven ideas. Women have different fantasies for solving problems, getting revenge or adventuring. These are generalities, but guy movies are seen as guy movies for a reason, and including more female characters to engage in gun fights and car chases and murderous revenge probably doesn't change that, since gun fights and car chases and murderous revenge is still more male than female.

Mad max fury road is still a guy's movie through and through. It's going to appeal to guys more than women. If the movie did have a feminist message, it makes sense why the male target audience might start beating their chests in frustration. But I think the movie's story and framing is closer to drive in retro fantasy gender politics than anything that would rub me the wrong way. Dystopian societies with cruel overlords and green eden sanctuaries run by docile earth giving goddess women - this is the kind of stuff you find over and over in pulp magazines.


----------



## Detective (May 19, 2015)

So if this film does well, Miller said the next installment in the franchise will be called:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mad Max: The Wasteland


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 19, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't get why people have so much beef with feminism. In a world where male chauvinism is majorly dominant, a counter force is needed.



Because feminist sites like Jezebel are so hypocritical and biased yet have such a huge voice in the feminist movement that it gives normal feminist a bad rep. Equality for women is common sense but feminist want to take to take 'equality' to extreme lengths to the point that they would rather be men than women.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 19, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't get why people have so much beef with feminism. In a world where male chauvinism is majorly dominant, a counter force is needed.



To be fair i think most have a skewed vision of what feminism is because all they see are the batshit tumblr feminists doing and saying ridiculous crap online. I have no beef but those people seem to have a louder voice on the internet than reasonable people.


----------



## tari101190 (May 19, 2015)

So the film is about a woman trying to free some breeding sex slaves and trying to find the greener grass on the other side of a post-apocalyptic wasteland. With Mad Max getting involved, hanging around, while also trying to escape from the same guy after being captured and enslaved too. With crazy car action and cool cinematography for 2 hours.

What is the problem?


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 19, 2015)

I failed to see this fucking faminism some dumbasses are talking about. I simply had fun watching it regardless of the gender of the characters.

And dat sexy Hardy voice.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 19, 2015)

> So the film is about a woman trying to free some breeding sex slaves and trying to find the greener grass on the other side of a post-apocalyptic wasteland. With Mad Max getting involved, hanging around, while also trying to escape from the same guy after being captured and enslaved too. With crazy car action and cool cinematography for 2 hours.
> 
> What is the problem?



It's probably not coming out of nowhere. The vagina monologues woman was actively consulted on the script. So, that happened.

But clicking fury road into politics is just fodder for a movie discussion to segue into something else. As a movie, it's awesome. I'm going to see it a second time as soon as I can. The last time I saw a movie in the theater twice it was 2012. The year. Not the movie.


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2015)

Eve Ensler wasn't an active consultant on the script; she was consulted for an accurate portrayal of the wives as victims of sexual abuse.

And film (as with all art forms) has always been used as a way to convey political ideals and/or to start a debate. There's nothing wrong with examining possible subtexts.


----------



## Arishem (May 19, 2015)

AoU was 

It still amazes me that a studio would give a director (even Miller) a fuckton of cash to build these crazy vehicles and let them run around in the desert until they get their shots. Thankfully WB did and the cinema world is all the better for it. Fury Road is a gearhead's drug-induced wetdream. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-v-oWaj-F2o[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N929gjLLzkk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcZhgjVvXmc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 19, 2015)

More specifically on Ensler (and more level-headedly)...



> "One of the great things about this film is that when you have women on your side, you have a better chance of surviving. It?s clear that we?re all served better when women are equal. We don?t want to dominate. We just want our stories to be given equal consideration?to also get a spot on the playing field.
> ...
> "I think [director] George Miller heard me give a talk on human rights in Sydney. He asked me if I would be willing to come to Namibia for a week where they were shooting and work with the cast members?particularly the wives. He wanted me to give them a perspective on violence against women around the world, particularly in war zones."



She said different things in different interviews, but the more you read the more sense it makes. Like Stunna said, she wasn't consulted on the script. She was brought in for a week to speak with the cast and crew about this setting of a violent patriarchy and how it effects the women trying to survive in it.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 19, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> From bodybuilding.com. Don't link to stormfront to show how 'everyone' is mad at some greek comic book character being played by a black man.
> 
> And, to be fair, this quote exists.


and twitter...and blogs...pay some attention or gtfo
show me where the article claimed "everyone" was mad

and to be fair, that quote is totally unremarkable, unless-



reiatsuflow said:


> It's probably not coming out of nowhere. The vagina monologues woman was actively consulted on the script. So, that happened.



unless you're a tinfoil-hat complaining about the mere existence of feminism and feminist perspectives 
never mind


----------



## Atem (May 19, 2015)

Anyone who thinks this movie has anything to do with feminism never got to the part where fat women were literally being used as cows. 

This film is too b-movie to have an agenda.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 20, 2015)

SakugaDaichi said:


> To be fair i think most have a skewed vision of what feminism is because all they see are the batshit tumblr feminists doing and saying ridiculous crap online. I have no beef but those people seem to have a louder voice on the internet than reasonable people.





Jerusalem said:


> Because feminist sites like Jezebel are so hypocritical and biased yet have such a huge voice in the feminist movement that it gives normal feminist a bad rep. Equality for women is common sense but feminist want to take to take 'equality' to extreme lengths to the point that they would rather be men than women.





You guys are aware that in some parts of the world, women are murdered just because they are women right ? In such a male dominant world, some extreme feminism is inevitable. Not saying it is a good thing, but rather it is a necesasry counter balance and no one has a right to complain.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 20, 2015)

> and twitter...and blogs...pay some attention or gtfo



I thought that too at first, but it's a weird grab bag of sources.

The twitter posts linked aren't necessarily critical of the movie.

In this sentence,



> None of the hot sex slaves take their shirts off. THIS MOVIE IS MORE FEMINAZI THAN THE SHE-STAFFEL.



The article links to a twitter post that reads, "i like how all the feminists are like QUICK! TO THE THEATRES to see Mad Max," written by a woman, replied to by women, and all of them are supportive and there's no critical post or reply in the whole lot.

And this sentence,



> WOMEN ARE SO EMOTIONAL AND UNSTABLE. (punches wall, like, totally out of nowhere)



Links to a twitter post that reads, "These feminists mocking MRA's for being upset about Mad max are the same people who just complained about the new Avengers," which is a weird segue. A few posts down the twitter handle clarifies that he's annoyed with both sides, and when asked about MRAs (mens' rights activists), he answers, "Oh those guys are complete idiots, don't agree with them in slightest."

Beyond that, linking to twitter and blogs is about as on point as linking to bodybuilding and storm front, since you can theoretically find anything you want on twitter and blogs. Mainly because the twitters and blogs linked are not prominent. The article author just found them somewhere.



> unless you're a tinfoil-hat complaining about the mere existence of feminism and feminist perspectives



It's actually more of a fedora, and I'm not proud of it either.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 20, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> You guys are aware that in some parts of the world, women are murdered just because they are women right ? In such a male dominant world, some extreme feminism is inevitable. Not saying it is a good thing, but rather it is a necesasry counter balance and no one has a right to complain.



Most i would think are aware of that fact. I grew up in a country that could really use feminism but a lot of what you can see online getting coverage over important issues like that is the batshit tumblr feminists trying to equate how those women are treated with non-issues like manspreading. You can at least see why some of these people would have a warped view of feminism if you look at it through that context. Either way i'm more on your camp than theirs on issues like that.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 20, 2015)

I doubt most people have a problem with feminism. The people who do have a problem with feminism are probably first world westerners that got tired of their college student body protesting fast and furious 7 because of its, quote, "oppressive misogynistic objectification of women". 

There's not exactly a fine line between activism in countries to help progress the culture into allowing women education and independence and a middle class white girl in college picking fights with oppressive masculinity. In the first world, some activism is just whining.

Not all of it. But some. It's usually the individual people mucking up the ideas, and not the ideas themselves.


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TSuat6MSwT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 20, 2015)

I saw this film, earlier today, and I enjoyed it very much. As I suspected, it did not have a very deep or complex plot, but I do feel that it is a worthy successor to the original trilogy and that it was a well-made film, overall. While it certainly was violent, I was glad to see that it was not excessively gory, and both the vehicles and the vehicular chase scenes were obviously very awesome, as well.

I am displeased by all the talk of feminism and sexism that is surrounding this movie; why can people not simply enjoy it as an action film, and not bring any form of political agenda into it?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 21, 2015)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I saw this film, earlier today, and I enjoyed it very much. As I suspected, it did not have a very deep or complex plot, but I do feel that it is a worthy successor to the original trilogy and that it was a well-made film, overall. While it certainly was violent, I was glad to see that it was not excessively gory, and both the vehicles and the vehicular chase scenes were obviously very awesome, as well.
> 
> I am displeased by all the talk of feminism and sexism that is surrounding this movie; *why can people not simply enjoy it as an action film, and not bring any form of political agenda into it?*



In today's climate that is nigh impossible, if someone wants to push a specific narrative they'll project it everywhere like the paranoid idiot that wrote that dumbass "its feminist propaganda" article that started this farce even though he hadn't seen the bloody flick yet.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 21, 2015)

OMFG you guys, like best movie this year and or decade, amirite?!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 21, 2015)

AND THOSE ACTION SCENES!!! AND OMG THE SOUNDTRACK!!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 21, 2015)

The only thing that caught me off guard and made me roll my eyes was the lil romance between the kid and the chick, but it served a purpose and it wasn't too much PDA...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 21, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's a setting where people have been driven mad, but specifically the men are mad, and the chase is towards a clan of sane and wise women that will deliver a green goddess paradise to slavewomen who have been made into things by an evil patriarch. Come on.
> 
> I loved the movie. I don't think there's any kind of feminist message there, because the gender dynamics are the kinds of things you see throughout the glorious b grade drive-in movie the franchise is rooted in. But come on.
> 
> I was also hoping the clan of women would be more crazy than they ended up being, just because that seemed to be the conceit of the movie. People have all been driven mad. The women were violent, but I was hoping they would be crazy too. Their relative sanity, wisdom and benevolence was a little on the nose. But the movie's great.



Did you forget about the naked trap? I mean, if that's not crazy then you got me.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Wonder Mike (May 21, 2015)

Gyro Amazon


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2015)

C...Capable Dog?


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> C...Capable Dog?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2015)

The Youth Killer

hot damn


----------



## Slice (May 22, 2015)

Feral Erectus


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2015)

So I'm getting dragged out to see this sometime this weekend though I really didn't want to (I only go to the movie two or three times a year and I usually know when I'm going to go way in advance). 

Is it really as good as everyone's saying?



Kuya said:


> going to the movies alone is a bitch move in my opinion.
> 
> i only have 3 weekends left in hawaii so i won't be spending it at the movie theatres, i'll be drinking with the homies in Waikiki till the sun rises.



Some of us go to the movies to see the movie, not to talk to people. I don't need anyone to validate my opinion about what I just saw.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 22, 2015)

i never go to the movies on the weekend...that way i can avoid the human filth that normally populates such establishments on those days.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 22, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> i never go to the movies on the weekend...that way i can avoid the human filth that normally populates such establishments on those days.



I usually go see stuff the Thursday before it's fully open at like seven PM. It's crowded, but not too bad. 

My friends went and saw Avengers II last Saturday and there were babies and people throwing shit in there. Fuck Saturdays.


----------



## masamune1 (May 22, 2015)

Yes, it is as good as everyone is saying. 

And if you like to know what you are going into in advance...Well, what a coincidence, I wrote a review of it! With pictures! Isn't that lucky?


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2015)

Blaster the warrior


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> C...Capable Dog?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (May 22, 2015)

Misses Amazon ... 

So i'm Wondie?


----------



## Arishem (May 22, 2015)

BLASTER KILLER SHOOTS EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 22, 2015)

Arishem said:


> BLASTER KILLER SHOOTS EVERYTHING!!!



OH WHAT DAY... WHAT A LOVELY DAAAAY!


----------



## Suigetsu (May 22, 2015)

Who runs barter town?

MASTAH BLASTAH!


----------



## dream (May 23, 2015)

Saw it for the fourth time yesterday.  Still an amazing experience that had me captivated more than most movies do when I'm watching them the first time.  My attention did wander a bit during a few scenes (i.e. when the group meets with the mothers and talks with them during the night) but that is to be expected.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2015)

> for the fourth time


      .


----------



## Rindaman (May 23, 2015)

Best movie of the year imo.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 23, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Best movie of the year imo.


Star Wars


----------



## Rindaman (May 23, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Star Wars



We'll see, I have high hopes for TFA too, but it depends. 

If the characterization is as tight as it was in this, then they're golden. 

But certain things I'm hearing about Daisy Ridley and John Boyega's  characters makes me a bit skeptical. 

She sounds like a proper Mary Sue and he sounds incapable.   The trailers even support this with how out of it he seems in every shot.  Some people are already making Jar Jar comparisons.


----------



## dream (May 23, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Star Wars



I won't rule it out but that remains a bit doubtful to me.  Fury Road is just crafted far too well and I don't believe that Abrams can craft something just as good.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 23, 2015)

>he thinks star wars is gonna hold a candle to this


----------



## Rindaman (May 23, 2015)

Yea Mad Max is just too brilliant. 

Even my Dad who I saw it with,  and is never easily impressed was fanboying the fuck out. 

Foreigners.


----------



## reaperunique (May 23, 2015)

I saw it last week saterday and honestly, while it was a very nice action movie I don't really get all the hype.


----------



## Rindaman (May 23, 2015)

reaperunique said:


> I saw it last week saterday and honestly, while it was a very nice action movie I don't really get all the hype.



It just felt like a departure from all the superficial shit that's come out the last few years. No tacked on romances for the leads,no  dues ex machina, or M[G]ary S[T]ues. Just 100% high octane fun.

Does what the Fast and Furious movies try to do , but better.  Over the top action with a dash of camaraderie.  Very retro film that harkens back to Hollywood's glory days. Visually amazing as well.

It's just an instant classic.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 23, 2015)

the movie was great and i surprisingly liked ALL the characters...

my tiniest peeve with the movie is that i would've like a little more verbal interaction between our 2 leads....

but ofc only pussies need words when actions suffice.


----------



## Rindaman (May 23, 2015)

That was probably the best part Boner , they made Max and Furiosa's relationship only a means to an end.  They needed each other to survive and that was it.


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Vault said:


> Blaster the warrior



Bow before Lord Proton, bitches


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 23, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> That was probably the best part Boner , they made Max and Furiosa's relationship only a means to an end.  *They needed each other to survive and that was it.*



you missed it man....they reached a mutual respect and admiration for one another.

Furiosa could've let Max fall, instead she took a blade that nearly killed her rather than let him fall...Max could've let her bleed out but instead gave her his blood. Hell, he could have let them all drive off into the desert and just go his own way but inspired them to take the Citadel.

they formed an unspoken bond that only _started_ as a means to survival.


----------



## Rindaman (May 23, 2015)

That part I did not miss.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 23, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Star Wars



Bitch, you're delusional as usual.



RAGING BONER said:


> the movie was great and i surprisingly liked ALL the characters...
> 
> my tiniest peeve with the movie is that i would've like a little more verbal interaction between our 2 leads....
> 
> but ofc only pussies need words when actions suffice.



Yeah, I missed that too, as well as more lines from Max, especially because of dat sexy voice of Hardy. 



Detective said:


> Bow before Lord Proton, bitches



Let's welcome our brother!


----------



## Vault (May 23, 2015)

Furiosa and Max  

Max is a man of few words.  He simply fucks shit up.


----------



## Rindaman (May 23, 2015)

Yup, glad they kept that from Mel Gibson's portrayal.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 23, 2015)

How can a movie with a simple storyline be so awesome?


----------



## Vault (May 23, 2015)

Aesthetics 
World building 
Director vision 
Great acting 
Less CGI more practical effects 


Pick one


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 23, 2015)

It was a rhetorical question Vaulto. 

But I forgive you and pick them all.


----------



## Rindaman (May 23, 2015)

It's chalk full of Heart.


----------



## Vault (May 23, 2015)

Mike get over here


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 23, 2015)

Don't tease me.


----------



## Deer Lord (May 23, 2015)

saw it in thursday, totally lived up to hype
was over the top, just how I like it.

and this is coming from someone who has never watched the previous films
and only knows the basic with regards to the settings.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 23, 2015)

So a few questions guys; 


*Spoiler*: __ 



You know how the Biker canyon was first destroyed to prevent Joe from following? If the group took the same route back to the Citadel, how did they get back out before it was closed again by Nux's sacrifice? Wasn't it just one path? And I'm a bit lost on how the bad guys gets "trapped" exactly. Wouldn't any remaining warriors just go back around or climb the canyons?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 23, 2015)

The Splendid Joe


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 23, 2015)

Mad Max beating out comic movies


----------



## Vault (May 23, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Don't tease me.



Just come here


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 23, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Mad Max beating out comic movies



Not a surprise considering AoB was a trainwreck and people got disappointed in it.



Vault said:


> Just come here



Only if you have a voice as sexy as Hardy's


----------



## The World (May 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAxFjVCkpRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Bow before Lord Proton, bitches



I thought you guys were referencing the image you posted earlier. I assumed this was the rate thread, so when I saw Vault's post. 

I was like "Woah! Someone who post here that doesn't suck."

And when I realize it wasn't, I was severely disappointed.


----------



## Ae (May 23, 2015)

Detective is that criminal friend from Vault's past, who trying to pull try to him back into the hood life. 

But nowhere as cool.


----------



## Detective (May 23, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Detective is that criminal friend from Vault's past, who trying to pull try to him back into the hood life.
> 
> But nowhere as cool.



Vaulto knows that the streets always win.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 24, 2015)

I just went to see this movie again.
Hyped my soul to overdrive!


Furiousa! rocks.


BTW the Valkyrie - Megan Gale - character was going to be the Wonder Woman for George Miller's Justice league movie did you know?

Spoilers if you have seen Road Warrior and Fury Road only.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why do always all of the Mad Max pretty girls have to perish like warriors? First it was  Warrior Woman from Road Warrior and then in Fury Road it was Valkyrie. This makes me sad.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 24, 2015)

I reckon I need to see it again.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 24, 2015)

I saw it in 3D for the second go around. Didn't really add anything, but I picked up on some lines of dialogue I had missed the first go around (unrelated to it being in 3D). Like the fact that Imperator is Furiosa's title, and not a gonzo part of her name. I know the word exists in reality and means some kind of commander, but I wasn't sure about the specifics until a war boy says that 'an imperator' betrayed them.

Someone needs to write down Furiosa's laundry list of titles when she announces herself to the women. It's hilarious.

Aside from that glaring green screen whenever they're on a stage, it's a great piece of action filmmaking.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 24, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> I saw it in 3D for the second go around. Didn't really add anything, but I picked up on some lines of dialogue I had missed the first go around (unrelated to it being in 3D). Like the fact that Imperator is Furiosa's title, and not a gonzo part of her name. I know the word exists in reality and means some kind of commander, but I wasn't sure about the specifics until a war boy says that 'an imperator' betrayed them.
> 
> Someone needs to write down Furiosa's laundry list of titles when she announces herself to the women. It's hilarious.
> 
> Aside from that glaring green screen whenever they're on a stage, it's a great piece of action filmmaking.



Glaring green screen? But they didnt use green screens for the action sequences.


----------



## Vault (May 24, 2015)

There was no green screen doe. Lol


----------



## Rindaman (May 24, 2015)

Pretty sure the only CGI came from the Sandstorm scene.


----------



## masamune1 (May 24, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Pretty sure the only CGI came from the Sandstorm scene.



Florida's hand was partly CGI. I think they added a LITTLE bit in some of the action scenes, as well.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 24, 2015)

The scenes with the water falling from those pipes had cgi as well.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 24, 2015)

So ah, no one is going to answer my question?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

what question


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 24, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Mad Max beating out comic movies



how so?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

well it's better than any comic book movie ever


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> how so?



Because it delivers be upset Gesy


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2015)

I must admit I had to google Splendid actress because I couldn't figure out where I saw her before and I realized it's was from transformers 3.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 24, 2015)

Dimezanime88 said:


> So a few questions guys;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



These questions...


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

> If the group took the same route back to the Citadel, how did they get back out before it was closed again by Nux's sacrifice?


by being ahead of nux



> And I'm a bit lost on how the bad guys gets "trapped" exactly. Wouldn't any remaining warriors just go back around or climb the canyons?



on foot or on bikes, chasing a war machine


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 24, 2015)

> Glaring green screen? But they didnt use green screens for the action sequences.



There are some sequences shot on a sound stage that stood out. Immortal Joe looking out over his subjects. A few shots of the old blinded buckshot driving towards furiosa shouting and shooting. It's not a big deal, but the green screen effect stands out.


----------



## Buskuv (May 24, 2015)

Dimezanime88 said:


> These questions...




*Spoiler*: __ 





it's pretty simple dude

do you not remember them clearing it out after being blocked off?

they cleared the rubble to pursue them and then Nux blocked it off again


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:
			
		

> by being ahead of nux



Not what I meant, but thanks. 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok that makes sense. I forgot that the rest of them followed afterwards due to that possibility. Thank you. 

And I guess with that one entry being blocked and the canyons being stretched out both horizontally and vertically (at least from the looks of it when they were first approaching it), it would make it hard to climb over. I need to see the movie again. Was the whole route blocked off by Nux's sacrifice?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 25, 2015)

Great movie and experience, one of the best action movies in years, but not one I would rewatch at home. I don't get the complaints about the girls getting more spotlight than the guys, or some agenda. I thought it was fairly equal, strong female characters, and Max was as strong a character as any. He just had different strengths from Furiosa which might not have been highlighted as well. Same with Nux who was the only character that had a complete arc. I did like the characters and especially the bad guys more from the first trilogy, but this movie might have been a bit better than first of that trilogy, I think. They did a great job of improving for the sequel.. Hopefully this one does too. 

Also, the Mad Max tie in comic was good (especially if you wanted more from the villains), explains more about their world and gives some needed backstory. First issue focused on Nux and Immortan Joe.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2015)

The girls were fucking fantastic in this LM.


----------



## Castiel (May 26, 2015)

Story trailer for game

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsYIpYow7D0[/youtube]

Looks like this is a kind of sequel to Fury Road.  Scabrous Scrotus is the 3rd son of Immortan Joe that gets mentioned in the comic George Miller wrote a few weeks back.  Was curious why he wasn't in the movie.  Guess he struck out on his own.


If nothing else I like that Miller had a hand in the backstory for the game


----------



## Rindaman (May 27, 2015)

I wonder how they'll move the story forward , while Fury Road was great , it was similar to the second Mad Max in it's concept of a rig trying to reach a certain destination, I appreciate the spin on that in Fury road, but I wanna know where they can take this world from here.

Seems the working title for a sequel is Wasteland.


----------



## Sherlōck (May 27, 2015)

Do I have to watch first three movies of this franchise to understand its plot?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 27, 2015)

^                     no


----------



## Vault (May 27, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Do I have to watch first three movies of this franchise to understand its plot?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 27, 2015)

Kinda pissed Max had to destroy his V8


----------



## Sherlōck (May 27, 2015)

Weiss said:


> ^                     no




All right, thanks.


----------



## Succubus (May 29, 2015)

finally watched it

One of the best action movies ever made 

I've got to admit this movie even surpassed the previous movie

Furiosa is so fucking badass 

10/10

the theater was empty, except for me 

I guess it's not popular in my country


----------



## Melodie (May 29, 2015)

Watched the movie.

Really loved it, to be honest. spectacular action experience. Expected sexy action, and it delivered.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 29, 2015)

Over the top carnage. Loved it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 29, 2015)

Succubus said:


> *the theater was empty, except for me
> 
> I guess it's not popular in my country *



same for me...

hell, as i was walking in to the theater i see this group of dudebros which i thought would naturally choose either Avengers or MM...but nope, turns out these fucking Yeast infection lickers bought tickets to see Pitch Perfect 2.

SMFH

like i feared, i suspect this movie may go the way of Dredd.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 29, 2015)

I wasn't all that impressed by _The Avengers 2_, having experienced a glut of over the top CGI-heavy flicks in recent years. It didn't help that that movie was ebullient to the point of being damn near impossible to keep up with or invested in at times.

Then comes this movie which decides to be as over the fucking top as possible, a fever dream that lasts for two hours yet leaves you oddly pumped up even after leaving the theater (it's a good thing I wasn't driving home because I would have had half a mind to smash cars into each other and blow shit up). Everything from the visuals to the characters to the emotions is the very opposite of subtle, as is expected of the franchise that defines post-apocalyptic punk. While the characters themselves didn't feel like anything all-time great, they were done well enough to complement a movie that does not allow you to ever get bored. A little tired from what happens over the course of the movie, yes, but not bored.

It makes me ashamed to realize that one, I've never actually seen the entirety of the previous MM movies, and two, that there's little I can do to give this movie the financial success it deserves. A more than pleasant surprise, this one.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 29, 2015)

In my country it's been top box office since it was released!


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 30, 2015)

Just saw it and it was amazing. The action was so intense that there were moments where I sort of leaned forward off my seat while watching and it was only when things calmed down for a moment that I realised I was leaning forward and sat back in my seat. 

 Kinda sad that it doesn't seem to be very popular where I live. There was only like 4 people in the theater I was in (although I was watching it in the morning so maybe that's why). Looks like this movie might be another Dredd which would be unfortunate.


----------



## Succubus (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 2, 2015)

Shenanigans, he was staring at the Horizon!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 6, 2015)

HOOOLY SHIT!

Easily movie of the year for me. To be honest, I've never even seen previous MM movies. And I only tagged along with a friend. I never expected this level of awesomeness.
- Very little dialogue, but yet it never feels shallow. The director actually established an amazing world
- In essence pretty straight forward action chase, yet also some nice underlying themes
- Female characters actually being useful and badass. Also no corny love story for the main character
- Action sequences ++, especially in imax

Als was I the only one who was waiting for Tom Hardy to deliver a Bane-esque line while being trapped with his face mask for 1/3 of the film 

Its sad that this movie won't get the screen time it deserves. Like I mentioned, I only tagged along by accident for this movie. Based on previous trailers en posters I couldn't even care less tbh. And I'm pretty sure this is also the case for a lot of people out there


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2015)

hitokugutsu said:


> - Female characters actually being useful and badass. Also no corny love story for the main character


Damn right.


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 8, 2015)

My fiancee and I didn't relax for one moment throughout the entire movie. It was one long car-chase scene.

And the scene in the dust storm...just wow.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 26, 2015)

Fucking great movie

And I want a soundtrack by the red ghoul

//HbS


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 27, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> Fucking great movie
> 
> And I want a soundtrack by the red ghoul
> 
> //HbS



Best fucking movie of the year.

I still think that this movie wasnt really R but should had been PG-13 - at least over here it was PG 15.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 27, 2015)

The jaw alone was R, I think

//HbS


----------



## Furious George (Jun 27, 2015)

Bah! Mediocre!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2015)

George   pls


----------



## Furious George (Jun 27, 2015)

In case nigs misunderstand. I'm quoting the film. This shit was incredible. 

Can't wait for the black and white silent version on Blu-Ray. Gonna be official.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 28, 2015)

WITNESS ME!



<stumbles>
Bah! Mediocre!

//HbS


----------



## Vault (Jun 28, 2015)

Furious George said:


> Bah! Mediocre!



One of my favourite lines


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 30, 2015)

Hunted by sister said:


> The jaw alone was R, I think
> 
> //HbS



You got brutal and gory dead in Jurassic World = rated PG-13.

Got a blurry scene where someone gets it's jaw ripped off, rated R.

This world is filled with injustice.


----------



## dream (Jun 30, 2015)

It's a travesty that this movie only made $350 mil while Jurassic World is at over 1 billion.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 30, 2015)

JW deserves every penny


but Mad Max should be in the 600-700M $ range


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 30, 2015)

The part where nux got the holy gun and instantly lost it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2015)

Dream said:


> It's a travesty that this movie only made $350 mil while Jurassic World is at over 1 billion.



350 mil is pretty good for a rated R film imo


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 30, 2015)

Dream said:


> It's a travesty that this movie only made $350 mil while Jurassic World is at over 1 billion.





Weiss said:


> JW deserves every penny
> 
> 
> but Mad Max should be in the 600-700M $ range



JW it's just a name, the movie itself it's a piece of garbage. Has no argument, has no definitive tone and terrible characters.

Meanwhile Fury Road has everything and it's the real deal. Best fucking movie of the year.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 30, 2015)

> the movie itself it's a piece of garbage.


           .


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 1, 2015)

Weiss said:


> .



My bad, it is complete garbage. How people think it is actually good is beyond me. Reminds me of myself back at 98, when I was a little kid and tought that the Godzilla 98 movie was beast just cause I liked the Godzilla. Even tought now I now it's a complete unwatchable garbage.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 1, 2015)

Suigetsu knows what's up.

ck


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 1, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Suigetsu knows what's up.
> 
> ck



There is a difference about liking something and something being good. Something doesnt become good just by the sole porpuse that you like it.
If that where the case then cigarettes would hurt no one.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 1, 2015)

Comparing JW to Mad Max is like comparing McDonalds with a fine restaurant where there are british chefs in the kitchen and flowers on the napkins, and in the middle of the dining experience a group of russian terrorists hijack the business at gunpoint until you're saved when bruce willis himself crashes through the windows and takes them all down, even breaking the leader's neck right in front of you. Afterwards he takes photographs with everybody and you get your dick sucked. Not necessarily by bruce willis, but whatever you're into. This movie was amazing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 2, 2015)

It's arguably the best remake/remakequel I've ever seen. This is how you bring back a fucking franchise .


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 6, 2015)

If the soundtrack of this movie doesnt win the best soundtrack awards. Then there is no justice in this world.


----------



## TriumphantGeorge (Aug 11, 2015)

definitely one of the best movie ive ever seen,the action is non stop an put together very well,the vehicles were off the hook,incredible scenes throughout,never seen an action film with this much action and intensity,should win a few awards,10/10.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Sep 19, 2016)

> *‘Mad Max: The Wasteland’: Prequel Starring Charlize Theron’s Furiosa Starts Pre-Production: Report*
> *George Miller is said to once again be directing.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 19, 2016)

if it's a prequel featuring Furiosa one would assume Mad Max isn't actually in it...so why call it Mad Max?


----------



## Stringer (Sep 19, 2016)

Well marketing-wise it makes sense why they'd take full advantage of that affiliation to get asses in theaters.

_Fury Road_ was more about Furiosa than Max anyways.

But would be cool to see 'em have more faith in the character's own drawing power by having her name in the title, she's freaking badass.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2016)

I have zero interest in a Mad Max movie that doesn't have Max in it. I loved Furiosa, but this sounds like a silly idea to me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Atlas (Sep 21, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not interested either. Take Max to a new place, with new faces and a new conflict.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 22, 2016)

I strongly dislike prequels, and a furiousa prequel makes little sense. We know her history and only thing that matters was in Fury Road. Anyone who is a fan of the Mad Max series (Pre 2015) knows its about Max and the places he visits.


----------

